# Sharpening systems record power WG250



## TopCat 32 (2 Aug 2017)

has any one got or used the record power WG250 wet stone sharpening system , similar to Tormek but about half the price, but as it will only be used for hobby turning wondered if it would work for me, was interested in the tormek T4 but once added the woodturners package works out to about £500. record WG250 with package is about £290 , or am i better going for the sorby pro Edge deluxe at £330 your thoughts please would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers Tim


----------



## Tealeaf (2 Aug 2017)

Facing a similar dilemma here, but my experience of them is limited to friends or demos at shows. I've been leaning towards the Sorby Pro Edge Deluxe personally as offering the best overall value. Tormek just seems way too expensive for what it is. Hope that helps.


----------



## TopCat 32 (3 Aug 2017)

cheers Tealeaf, I think we are on the same wavelength , would be nice to here from someone that has owned a record WG250 for a while and give us a unbiased opinion on which direction to throw our hard earned cash. but at about 500 quid I don't really think I can justify a tormek, much as I would like one


----------



## Glynne (3 Aug 2017)

Not answering your specific question but I inherited a Tormek and associated jigs but have given up using it for turning tools as I found the set up time too long. Given that you have to ensure the wheel is loaded with water and then set up each tool, the tendency for me was not to sharpen as much as I should. I'm guessing that you would still have the same issue with the Record?
I have reverted to a normal grinder and use a pink wheel along with Robert Sorby jig for gouges and a Sorby table for parting tools and skew chisels.
I accept that this system will wear my tools more but the fact that I can just switch the grinder on and virtually sharpen straight away works for me.
Just to be balanced, the Tormek does sharpen brilliantly and I use it when re-grinding chisels and plane blades.
I think Dodge (of this forum) either had a Record or was going to use a Record wheel on a TRormek (as cheaper) but I could be mistaken.
If you do a search on the Pro Edge I think you'll find a lot of turners really rate the system


----------



## AJB Temple (3 Aug 2017)

I have Tormek T7 (I think it is!) I also have regular grinding wheels and a polishing mop set up. And I have a pro edge. Pre edge is used for just about everything. It's quick, reliable and clean. Hardly ever use the Tormek. 

If you talk to the Tormek reps (eg at Axminster) they will promote run accuracy of the Tormek and its jigs - and that supposedly justifies the price premium over the very similar Jet and Record alternatives. In fact, they are all much of a muchness in my view - a wheel (bigger is better) rotating slowly in a water bath. Get a decent stone and they all will do a creditable job. They make a bit of a mess and they are slow. 

Since most of the time, once you have got your tools sharp, all you are doing is some light touching up, I find I can easily control any overheating risk inherent in using a linisher. If you don't mind a bit of mess I think you will be fine with the Record. It is not as well made as the current T8, but the latest Tormek is a big chunk of change once you have all the jigs. Or you can just save yourself the hassle and get a pro edge!


----------



## TopCat 32 (3 Aug 2017)

Thanks chaps, i have used a pro edge and found it quick and accurate, but must admit i never really thought about the setup time to grind a gouge on a wet stone set up till you both mentioned it, the last thing i want to do is bung a load of money at something that in time i may regret, seems that the pro edge may be the way to go and seems to be well made thanks for your input much appreciated 
Tim


----------



## Doingupthehouse (3 Aug 2017)

I have the WG250. Not that impressed with it TBH - it's certainly not in the same league as the Tormek. Lots of play in the support bar on mine, which makes it a bit of a pain to get a square grind. Generally find it fiddly in use and a bit of a faff. I tend to sharpen using the scary sharp system and just use the WG250 for regrinding

I Have also started woodturning, must admit, mainly using carbide tools at the moment. Will buy the turning tool jig and see how it goes on my hss tools. If I was using hss exclusively, I'd be all over the Pro Edge or decent dry grinder with CBN wheels. 

Cheers
Simon


----------



## SVB (4 Aug 2017)

I've been turning for some time now. 

I've been through a wetwheel (Jet as it happens but conceptually the same), wide (white) wheel 8" grinder and now quality 6" grinder with CBN wheel and torment jigs. I've not tried the pro edge.

I'm now happy but could of saved myself much time and money! Therefore, for general use I'd recommend a decent machine with a fine(ish) CBN wheel as the one purchase solution. I'd also recommend the tormek jig for gouges and flat work rest. The rest (skew jigs etc) are OTT in my view and are not needed. Still quite an outlay I know but one that will work for you and will also hold its money if you ever chose to sell in the future. 

My 2c anyway. 

S


----------



## John. B (4 Aug 2017)

I bought a Tormek in the year 2000, extremely good for sharpening virtually anything, but lots of setting up time. Two years ago, replaced a worn out 6" double ender with a Sheppach 8" with a 40mm white wheel one side an 8" CBN wheel on the other side. 2 months later was offered a new Pro Edge deluxe at a bargain price. So now the Tormek sits under the bench until I find something the other two cannot sharpen. The pro edge sharpens just about most of my turning tools, the Sheppach does all of my kitchen knives fantastically on the CBN wheel the white wheel is used mainly to deburring and fettle. I don't use the Tormek much at all now. my advice would be the Pro Edge. ( My club has a Pro edge, plus several members have one) It has been the only sharpening tool that lets me spend more time at the lathe than the sharpening station!
John. B


----------



## TopCat 32 (4 Aug 2017)

cheers 2 Simon's and John, it sounds like the record/tormek wet stone systems are a lot of faffing about by all the replies, think it is a pro edge that tops the list then, don't know how I would get on with drystone and CBN wheel , but having used the pro edge a couple of times at a friends I got on well with it, and judging by EBay hold there money like tormek

cheers tim


----------



## Waka (7 Aug 2017)

I'm not a turner is a sense of most on this forum, I do a fair bit but not all the time.
Anyway to the question, I have the Tormak and have to say that it's a brilliant machine, true the setting up can be a faff.
On one of my frequent trips to Yandles i took a look at the Sorby Pro Edge system, on researching online I decided to take the plunge. For me it was the best thing I ever did, my tools are sharper than they ever were on the Tormak (that could have been me), so for me it's the Pro Edge.


----------



## dcmguy (7 Aug 2017)

Has anyone on here ever decided that a pro-edge isn't good enough for their turning tools and decided to 'upgrade' to something else ?

Similarly, has anyone on here decided that a cbn wheel isn't good enough for their turning tools and decided to 'upgrade'?

Seems to me that folk have decided to move away from Tormeks (ie slow rotating stones) and white wheels ...but I'm not aware of anyone (so far) who's moved away from a pro-edge or cbn wheel.

Would be interesting to hear from anyone who has what their reasoning was.


----------



## pollys13 (7 Aug 2017)

Lots of clones around and many of the jigs are interchangeable, quite a lot of difference in prices for the jigs from various makers, can save a bob or two.


----------



## Robbo3 (8 Aug 2017)

One downside of wet wheels is not allowing them to freeze if your shed gets down to minus temperatures in winter.

I have gone back to a white wheel from the Pro-edge as the tools never seemed to be quite as sharp. I put this down to the join in the belt bumping as it hit the platen & not flattening out enough before it hit the edge of the tool. It might have been better if the belt was moving away from the tool instead of towards it.

I used both genuine Sorby & other cheaper belts with no difference in effect.

This will probably upset other Pro-edge users, & I agree that it is subjective but the effect was enough to make me spend a further £100 reverting to a more conventional system.


----------

